# returning a horse to a dealer that is unsuitable



## 28091955 (26 October 2008)

has anybody out there successfully returned a horse to a dealer and got a full refund without going to court? I have just purchased a horse for £6500 that has turned into a headbanger and the dealer says its my fault,tuff luck,and advise from anyone of the best way to sort it out.
alison <font color="red">  </font>


----------



## Donkeymad (26 October 2008)

Need lots more details here, eg was horse vetted, how long have you owned said horse, in what way is it mad etc?


----------



## PeterNatt (26 October 2008)

You are within your rights to return the horse to the dealer and ask for a full refund if it is not as stated.

In the first instance if there is a physical or menal condition  then get a vet to write a report for you.

Contact the Fair Standards Trading Officer or instruct a specialist equine solicitor to deal with the matter on your behalf.


----------



## Sprout (26 October 2008)

Dont know any of the details in your case, so cant advise.

I did return an unsuitable horse to a dealer earlier this year, after a big battle, but did not get a full refund - it was not a pleasant experience!


----------



## Maisy (26 October 2008)

Are you a member of the BHS? With gold membership you get to ring the legal helpline......

I took a friends horse back to a dealer for a full refund.  It had bucked once or twice with her so she rang the dealer, and she agreed to give a 100% refund.

Basically, under the Sale of Goods act, you can return the horse if it has not been described properly.  If it is dangerous, you can also file a claim for negligence.  

I would certainly try getting some legal advice (free if you can!), then call the dealer back and put your case forward again.


----------



## charmaine (26 October 2008)

Have PM'd you


----------



## PapaFrita (26 October 2008)

What's a headbanger? A Headshaker?


----------



## Chestnuttymare (26 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
What's a headbanger? A Headshaker? 

[/ QUOTE ]

no, it just means it is a nutter, a bit mad, not terribly sane


----------



## MrsMozart (26 October 2008)

If you bought from a dealer, or someone who works with horses and occasionally sells horses for profot, then you are protected under the Sale of Goods Act. The general gist is that the horse has to be fit for purpose and of merchantable quality (the workding has changed, but it means it has to be fit and able to do what it was bought to do).

There's a question on this (but from the other side of the equation as it were), in November's 'Horse and Rider' magazine (page 152).

Good luck


----------



## PapaFrita (26 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
What's a headbanger? A Headshaker? 

[/ QUOTE ]

no, it just means it is a nutter, a bit mad, not terribly sane 

[/ QUOTE ]

OH! Right! Thanks and sorry for being dense!


----------



## annaellie (27 October 2008)

There is a dealers I have used a lot in the past who took the horses back no questions asked they give you so long to return them with a full refund and after that time expires they will change the horse for another horse of your choice worth the same value. I sent 2 back to them and they were great, when I called them up to inform them they just said yes not a problem come down see what we got and when you want we will pick the other up. There are dealers like this though reading your post sounds like it will be a fight to get them to take your horse back. Hopefully all goes well for you.


----------

